# finding glass runners on B&Q website



## smiff89 (Oct 22, 2010)

me and a few mates had a bit of trouble finding glass runners for vivs on b&q web site use this in the search bar on their site
"FFA CONCEPT PVC DOUBLE U"
hope it helps


----------

